# A Tomato I Highly Recommend



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

My wife and I were at the Grants Pass, Oregon Bi-Mart in the spring of this year and they usually have a very good selection of potted vegetable and flowers, we happen to see a couple of types of heirloom tomato plants that looked extremely healthy, read the labels and bought a Giant Belgian tomato plant. I have to say it is one of the best tomatoes we've grown in our forty years of being married and trying to grow tomatoes. One of the problems we have to deal with where we live is the cool nights, we've tried various tricks to keep the soil around tomato plants warmer but never fared too well. From plants that wouldn't mature too blossom end rot and tomatoes that wouldn't ripen on the vine. This all changed with the Belgian tomato plant, the thing went wild, I had to add six tomato towers around the plant and it has bent them sideways. The tomatoes ripen on the vine but even if I pick them as they are turning red they end up ripening in just a few days. When the tomato gets ripe they are deep red throughout, really meaty and have very small seed chambers, as was mentioned on the plant tag they are very sweet, very little acidic flavor. The fruit averages about 1 1/2 pounds, the tag said that they can get to five pounds and I believe that. The thing that amazes me is that I hardly water the plant so I wouldn't be surprised to find that it's roots go really deep. I just have to remember to save some seeds for next year. We are almost having a hard time keeping up with what we harvest off of just one plant, but that's all good.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll have to remember that one! I got a new one this year from Bi-Mart too. It's a Manitoba and it has been good to me. I also picked up a Tom Thumb for a basket. Bleh. There's no special taste to it.

I always get the Sungold for cherry tomatoes, Arkansas Traveler (LOVE the taste), and Cherokee Purple. Unfortunately, I couldn't locate any Cherokee's this year and didn't get my own starts for warm season crops going in time (except squashes). Even without Cherokee's, I'm up to my eyeballs in slicers.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I like : Goliath Giants,Better Boy, Park's whoppers. Lemon boy.

I lke sweet pepper, to me they are just like tomatoes, but they taste a little different. They grow the same & so here is my list for next year: California Wonder, Calwonder, Pimiento, sweet banana.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Tucker said:


> Unfortunately, I couldn't locate any Cherokee's this year.


http://www.neseed.com/Tomato-Seeds-Cherokee-Purple-p/33581.htm

For next year


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Even with temps here running between the low 40's to the mid 60's we're still getting tomatoes off the Belgium plant and it's still growing more vines, the only problem is when it rained some of the tomatoes are splitting on their tops a bit but they still ripen and taste good, just not as sweet anymore and they aren't getting ripe on the vine.


----------

